# 2015 Foals Pictures



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I absolutely love to see what kind of babies everyone got this year. Absolutely love photos of weanlings. Come share the photos of your foals and add the age and breed-what you hope to do with them.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Subbing!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

This is Ava  she's a double registered paint/quarter horse filly. Ava is by Living Large out of CR's First Lady. She's almost ready to be weaned


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous baby! very sweet!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

*Meet RoseSa RF - aka Sirius "Siri"*

This is probably where I should have posted my greet Siri thread....

She is by Rotspon out of Sandro Fe by Sandro Hit. Born 6/12/15

[/ATTACH]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous baby!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Kay Armstrong said:


> This is probably where I should have posted my greet Siri thread....
> 
> She is by Rotspon out of Sandro Fe by Sandro Hit. Born 6/12/15
> 
> [/ATTACH]


What a nice looking weanling!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Delaware Equestrian said:


> This is Ava  she's a double registered paint/quarter horse filly. Ava is by Living Large out of CR's First Lady. She's almost ready to be weaned



Ohhhh I like that filly!! 
Very nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This year was rough... I lost one kf my best mares and her much anticpated 2015 foal due to foaling complications. I'm still not over it. So my foals that came sort of got side tracked, including Pink Floyd's INCREDIBLE first foal ever sired in Canada. I still don't have pictures. In fact, I haven't got photos of ANY of my 2015 babies. 
Here is just a few quick cell shots of some. Hopefully I can get some in the next week or two.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OOOOOOO
That baby with the star and snip is a real keeper!!!!!
Reminds me of Corporal, sniffle...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

WSA--So sorry to hear about your loss :<
The baby pictures are cute, regardless! Keep your chin up!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Corporal said:


> OOOOOOO
> That baby with the star and snip is a real keeper!!!!!
> Reminds me of Corporal, sniffle...


Oh my... The head, the legs, the eyes... GORGEOUS. . the only problem is the goah darn pecker! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

A few quick shots of Pink Floyd's first Canadian foal! 
Ironically, both the sire and dam were imported from California... Two American bred parents and a Canadian foal.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys all have gorgeous foals. I absolutely love youngsters. So much excitement and bonding put into these great babies. I love it.

Here is our second Canadian. A new filly who was born in May, so she just 5 months old. Such a sweet mare. Our new project to keep for ourselves.

Our last one and current mount, turned out absolutely incredible. So blessed. This filly is black with no markings. Same colour as our other Canadian.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW, that filly is going to be BIG!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

KatieQ said:


> WOW, that filly is going to be BIG!! She's gorgeous!


Thank you, she is a gorgeous filly, we are so very lucky to be able to have her. I think she will end up being a big girl :loveshower:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your losses WS. You definitely have some great mares and that would have been heart breaking. You have some great looking foals. Absolutely love Floyd's little foal. Such an expressive face.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My--Gorgeous!! <3


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

This spring we bought a lovely silver smokey grulla Miniature mare in foal and are thrilled with the adorable silver smokey black blue eyed filly.

Taren, less than a week old-






Taren more recently in all her fuzzy glory-


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh so sweet!! They are both beautiful!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

New_image said:


> This spring we bought a lovely silver smokey grulla Miniature mare in foal and are thrilled with the adorable silver smokey black blue eyed filly.
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]


How adorable! I'm just curious about the colour though. Most smokey blacks look no different than regular black horses. Is she tested, or is that the only possibility given the parentage? Either way, it doesn't matter that much because she is beautiful, I'm just wondering.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is one of my colts - by GLF Magical Khascade (who will make his debut in the reining show pen in 2016!) And out of a way back line bred Khemo mare. I do believe I see another reiner...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And this little devil is by Pink Floyd and out of TR Mirabella - both California bred parents and what an exceptional Canadian baby!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This guy is also by GLF Magical Khascade and out of a Nariadni/Vallehermoso/Cognac bred mare. He was born in January so has the age on my other colts.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^So fuzzy!! <3


----------



## Texashorsepoor (Oct 24, 2015)

My little man Demon! His mom was an auction save and she was so underweight we had no clue she was pregnant! He is now 5 Months old!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Bless you!! They BOTH look great!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally got a few of the wee man. I haven't thought of a name yet... He is a Morab (half Morgan/half Arabian) and built to work, this one


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice


----------

